

Carl Fisher - cperciva
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_G._Fisher

======
igorgue
I was like: This sounds way too familar to me. And yes as a Miami resident I
there's a place called Fisher island, that Carl Fisher used to own:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_Island,_Florida>

------
inconditus
Context: Ashton Kutcher mentioned him at his talk at Startup School.

~~~
cperciva
Yep. It took me a few moments to find the right Carl Fisher, so I figured I'd
save everybody else the trouble.

~~~
miles_matthias
Good idea. And the wikipedia page is a good read, in addition to Kutcher's
good story-telling.

------
rmurphey3
I learned a whole lot about Carl Fisher researching my Modern JavaScript
presentation for JSConf (<http://blip.tv/jsconf/jsconf2011-rebecca-
murphey-5478159> & <http://www.slideshare.net/rmurphey/modern-javascript>). He
and his fellow Good Roads enthusiasts have a lot to teach us for sure.

